# POWER PRO CHALLENGE



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

For all you old schoolers I challenge you to spool up with the same lbs line but in suffix and tell me it is not better. Not suffix streach or fuse but their regular braid. I used power pro for 2 years and suffix for 2 years I recently spooled a reel up with power pro and hate it. I challenge all power pro users. I look forward to hearing back with a change of heart from all users.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Been there, threw out the Suffix after a few months. IMHO, PP last longer , easy to get backlashes out . Go with what works for ya. 

I do carry extra spools of mono to compare it in conditions some times. This does not happen much because the braid does everything I ask of it and then some. The then some is catching some huge feech that would snap the mono off


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

I have never once had power pro last longer once the wax comes off the line goes to *****. i have a spool of suffix going on a year and i fish on the daily for bass and salt water every weekend. but glad you tried it.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

"Memo to ethan" Dont come to a Shimano/GLoomis/Power Pro Support Board and start bashing and challenging. If you're unhappy with Power Pro I get that. I personally dont like any of that braided or whatever. I use mono completely. If you get a backlash your done,but you dont hear me Crying over it. I really dont see the point in this thread other than to "try and give a full Monty" to Shimano. I think you'll find your self at the "back of the bus" on this forum brotha. Just remember, next time you need some help who you pizzed off.. Just saying...Dip 
Oh, and one other thing.....SHIMANO ALL THE WAY BABY!
On a side note, you said you've used Power Pro for 2 years and Suffix for 2 years? That means you were 17 at the time of the test? Just saying....


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

Suffix is too limp, it wraps around my rod tip too much, the knots slip more, its more expensive, it dives into the spool, and casts shorter. 

POWER PRO!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I fish power pro also I like it after it gets used when it's new it can be difficult.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

LMAO, this is awesome!


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

A friend of mine swears by Suffix. I already did exactly what you suggested, and Power Pro won hands down.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Here is how I start I put a little teflon tape around my spool then about 15 yards of mono then my power pro.I then back it all off [I usaully tie it off to the truck bumper and back all the way down the street I then tighten my drag down and bury tight all the mono, braid and the last 45 yards I just reel with a nice even spool all the rest.When casting the only line I have come off the spool is the 45 yards it helps to bury the stuff in the bottom tight to the spool.This helps me not have them backlash's way down deep.Hope this helps later Ken


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

I've used it all except FINS, and I will say without a doubt PP is the best. Seems to be the most forgiving when you get a professional overrun!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I too have done the suffix PP challenge and contrary to what you have said above i prefer when the line is used a little and the 'wax' is gone. What 100% Texas said is good advice it will help with backlashes for any braid. I've tried FINS and actually really like it, but its just harder to come by so i stick with PP. We can all argue until were blue in the face about what braid is better and never get anywhere, when it comes down to it, fish what works for you and what you prefer.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive used your "Suckix" braid, i fished for about ten minutes with it and then I had to fish with my topwater rod all day since it had PowerPro on it. PowerPro is way better bro. By the way, you may not want to post in here anymore, you have angered the Bantam.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Dipsay said:


> "Memo to ethan" Dont come to a Shimano/GLoomis/Power Pro Support Board and start bashing and challenging. If you're unhappy with Power Pro I get that. I personally dont like any of that braided or whatever. I use mono completely. If you get a backlash your done,but you dont hear me Crying over it. I really dont see the point in this thread other than to "try and give a full Monty" to Shimano. I think you'll find your self at the "back of the bus" on this forum brotha. Just remember, next time you need some help who you pizzed off.. Just saying...Dip
> Oh, and one other thing.....SHIMANO ALL THE WAY BABY!
> On a side note, you said you've used Power Pro for 2 years and Suffix for 2 years? That means you were 17 at the time of the test? Just saying....


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ok number one you sound a little mad that I am young I understand i just got off to an early start than you so when im your age i will be ten times greater than you have ever dreamed. Number two you do not have to state the shimano thing everyone knows this and number 3 its a challenge im not bashing power pro so the only ***** starter is you. Lets mature up a little bit and besides i know pleanty of 40+ men who claim to be fisherman but are as dumb as potlickers. It is not age that gives you wisdom but experience somthing my young self has had a lot off so if you have anything else to say i would love to meet you on the water and let the rods solve this.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

ethan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ok number one you sound a little mad that I am young I understand i just got off to an early start than you so when im your age i will be ten times greater than you have ever dreamed. Number two you do not have to state the shimano thing everyone knows this and number 3 its a challenge im not bashing power pro so the only ***** starter is you. Lets mature up a little bit and besides i know pleanty of 40+ men who claim to be fisherman but are as dumb as potlickers. It is not age that gives you wisdom but experience somthing my young self has had a lot off so if you have anything else to say i would love to meet you on the water and let the rods solve this.


Pretty sure if it has a spool, handle, and helps you reel in fish then Dipsay knows it like the back of his hand. That includes any material wrapped around said fishing device. He knows his stuff, so you might to step more correctly before sounding off.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

I never said he didnt know his stuff just saying it is funny how he questions my age. Most of the people on hear fish once or twice a year and come on here and tell storys about that one time. They also go with guides every time they go so congrads you can follow a guy who knows what hes doing and do what he tells you. Thats not fishing thats school when you can go by your self thats when you know your doing ok. so go head and say what display says, so he knows his stuff and his advice is good but for most of the rest of yall it sounds like a bunch of copy cats. Let form our own opinions here just b/c you read it dose not make it true. and the guy with the most green dots behind his name just means he spends more time on here than on the water.... See ya on the water for the rest of yall have fun teaming up on this post. Its fun making all these washed up oldeys mad.


----------



## devildog2856 (Feb 15, 2009)

*POWER PRO FAR BETTER THAN THE REST*

I have used/tried it all ever since the first braided lines started came out 10-15 years ago and power pro is the best. I have used almost all the different pound range and have never had a problem or break off. Old or new line still cast's great. Matter fact i just replaced some 3-4 year old power pole not cause it was bad just cause i thought it was time.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I tried suffix and didnt like it. I went back to powerpro.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I would watch out what you say to Dipsay. He is a very respected member on this site who contributes a lot of good advice to people and may even help you one day so I would change your know everything attitude towards him. Dipsay is extremely knowledgable when it comes to rods and reels and sorry ethan but 21 years old is still young and inexperienced. I have a lot of experience on the water and a lot of experience with braided lines. Suffix doesnt suck. It does what it is supposed to but I prefer Powerpro and recommend powerpro to others. My experience on the water tells me that. My 21 years of experience on the water that is!!!


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

ethan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ok number one you sound a little mad that I am young I understand i just got off to an early start than you so when im your age i will be ten times greater than you have ever dreamed. Number two you do not have to state the shimano thing everyone knows this and number 3 its a challenge im not bashing power pro so the only ***** starter is you. Lets mature up a little bit and besides i know pleanty of 40+ men who claim to be fisherman but are as dumb as potlickers. It is not age that gives you wisdom but experience somthing my young self has had a lot off so if you have anything else to say i would love to meet you on the water and let the rods solve this.


I object: Supposition, your honor. 
Objection sustained.


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Up to 30# test there is no discernable difference between Power Pro and Sufix. From 40# test and up Sufix is considerably smoother. Whether that smoothness translates into better performance is a matter of opinion.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

ethan said:


> I never said he didnt know his stuff just saying it is funny how he questions my age. Most of the people on hear fish once or twice a year and come on here and tell storys about that one time. They also go with guides every time they go so congrads you can follow a guy who knows what hes doing and do what he tells you. Thats not fishing thats school when you can go by your self thats when you know your doing ok. so go head and say what display says, so he knows his stuff and his advice is good but for most of the rest of yall it sounds like a bunch of copy cats. Let form our own opinions here just b/c you read it dose not make it true. and the guy with the most green dots behind his name just means he spends more time on here than on the water.... See ya on the water for the rest of yall have fun teaming up on this post. Its fun making all these washed up oldeys mad.


And this is the reason the older generation hates mot of us.......just quit while your ahead.


----------



## ethan (Aug 3, 2006)

Yet again i am not saying anything bad about display just his usless followers and again this is a challenge not a tell me what you already know most of you used suffix when it first came out as did i. it was more square and not smooth at all the newer line is alot more round and i tend not to have the diggin in to my spool as bad as i did with pp and i have never once had to tie my line to a car bumper to put it on that is one of the dumbest things i have ever heard i might only be 21 but i also fish every week. I am also not saying i know everything i still have alot to learn i just like to state i might be young but i still am more experienced than most of the 2 to 3 trip a year guys on here that have been fishing for 20 years....WOW you have a total of 100 trips. i am just saying most of them just copy what members like display have to say. age does not equall experience age equalls knowlege but exeperience is gained by failure and what you have learned from your mistakes at my time in life most of my experience has come from my failures i am not one to ever turn down advice i just do not like to be considered un experienced...


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Not everyone here listens to Dipsay to the "T". But he does know everything and anything about a reel there is to know. He also catches the nicest flounder Ive ever seen anybody on here post, out of a duck taped boat in fact lol! 
Im only 21 also and I fish 3-4 times a week on average and I dont have a boat, just recently got a yak. Ive had to find all my spots on my own with trial and error as yourself. You have been on here longer than me but I promise you most of the people on here are NOT a 2 to 3 trip fisherman a year.


----------



## chronotrigger (Dec 18, 2008)

*What a little fartknocker!!!*

It's only a matter of time till he's banished. Don't pay this punk kid any mind.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

x2 for the fellows that said 'fish with what works for you'.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

ethan said:


> i might be young but i still am more experienced than most of the 2 to 3 trip a year guys on here that have been fishing for 20 years....WOW you have a total of 100 trips. QUOTE]
> 
> If you are referring to me you better think again! I do 150 + guided trips per year not to mention the days I spend fishing on my own. I would quit while you are ahead. Your statement towards me shows how far you can put your foot in your mouth. Dipsay is probably the biggest contributor to this particular forum next to Bantam1 and he has a lot of friends here. You are new to the site and might want to tone it down a bit. A lot of people will stick up for him wether he is wrong or right.


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*I told him*

Son, I'm old and I'm armed!


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

What goes good on....Foot? Use what you want and shut up!-Mike


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey ethan I remember my first beer.....


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ethan said:


> Yet again i am not saying anything bad about display just his usless followers ...


 I'm not sure what to say to it...hwell: BTW, The name is 
DIPSAY. Not "display" My friends call me Dip... That's Mr. Dip to you. lol

And as for your statement at the beginning of this thread..
"For all you old schoolers I challenge you to spool up with the same lbs line but in suffix and tell me it is not better. Not suffix streach or fuse but their regular braid. I used power pro for 2 years and suffix for 2 years I recently spooled a reel up with power pro and hate it. I challenge all power pro users. I look forward to hearing back with a change of heart from all users." 
Incase you havent been keeping count,while you've been getting all riled up in in this.. Your going to be waiting for that change of heart for some time. 
All I was saying is that it's not wise to come on a Factory Support Board, no matter who it is, and start throwing down challenges on competitors. Starts stirring the sheet pot rather quickly. Then you look like the idiot. NOT saying your an idiot. Just saying it makes you look like you're trying to pick a fight with someone. And in this case you've insulted others for whatever reason. I never said that your age was a factor of lesser importance in your "Study or Comparison" of your challenge. But in this case your age has shown it's true colors. Go do some jogging or get a date and get some of that testosterone out of you before you go stomping on a forum again..Dip


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> I'm not sure what to say to it...hwell: BTW, The name is
> DIPSAY. Not "display" My friends call me Dip... That's Mr. Dip to you. lol
> 
> And as for your statement at the beginning of this thread..
> ...


Ill dip to that! haha


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Ethan you are the main reason several of us guides have quit responding to questions in the future if you want to ask after getting and answer leave it alone if you dont like the way it was explained move on Dispay is a good 2cooler and does not deserve **** from a 21 year old.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I have fished PP for a few years and probably won't ever try anything else, I can't imagine what another line could do for me that PP doesn't.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

ethan said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ok number one you sound a little mad that I am young I understand i just got off to an early start than you so when im your age i will be ten times greater than you have ever dreamed. Number two you do not have to state the shimano thing everyone knows this and number 3 its a challenge im not bashing power pro so the only ***** starter is you. Lets mature up a little bit and besides i know pleanty of 40+ men who claim to be fisherman but are as dumb as potlickers. It is not age that gives you wisdom but experience somthing my young self has had a lot off so if you have anything else to say i would love to meet you on the water and let the rods solve this.


You might have caught some fish, used different kinds of braid, etc...accomplished a bit in your young life.

But what comes across to me in your posts is a lack of respect for your elders, and a lack of maturity.

What you don't realize is, there are men that post on this Shimano forum that have used miles of mono, and braid, wore out more reels, and caught more fish that you can only dream of. And these "old" men could care less what you spool on your reel son.

That's my worthless "old" opinion...


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

I have to say that I use PP on both inshore and offshore reels. I like the fact that it is smooth and I haven't had any problems with the line that weren't self-inflicted. My inshore rods are spolled with 20lb red PP and the top 20-30 yards of it is white from using it so much and you know what, it gets even more smooth after repeated use. When you get a backlash, it kinks but what doesn't. As for the Suffix, that stuff is ****.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

First time in this forum...

I've fished with braid since 2003. I tried Suffix braid for about two months in 2008 and was not impressed. I went back to Power Pro. I fish exclusively with eggbeaters, so your results may vary. I've recently tried a spool of Spiderwire. I like it, but the black tends to discolor quickly. The fish don't seem to matter and that's all that counts.



ethan said:


> i am just saying most of them just copy what members like display have to say. age does not equall experience age equalls knowlege but exeperience is gained by failure and what you have learned from your mistakes at my time in life most of my experience has come from my failures i am not one to ever turn down advice i just do not like to be considered un experienced...


Huh? 

*Advice:* Go back and complete that 12 years of education. You will quietly thank me later in life.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Kid-

You CHALLENGED "OLD SCHOOLERS" in your first sentence, and then you get whiney when they don't agree with you and bring up age. Nobody cares how much you fish. You have acted like a child and insulted everyone who responded to the "challenge" thread that YOU created. Sorry, but you have made a fool of yourself. Better luck next time.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

*x2*



Bocephus said:


> You might have caught some fish, used different kinds of braid, etc...accomplished a bit in your young life.
> 
> But what comes across to me in your posts is a lack of respect for your elders, and a lack of maturity.
> 
> ...


I guess us old folks remember when it was rude to interrupt your elders, much less argue with them (that would get your face slapped). I am seeing this a lot in young folks today, they have no respect for their elders (or themselves for that matter) from what I see. Sad. Fish with what you want, ask as many questions as you like, but most of all listen, you just might learn something.


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Started out with PP, switched to Sufix, went back to PP and wont switch again.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

I Like Beer!!!:brew:


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> I Like Beer!!!:brew:


 I like Crown:brew2:. Wanna Challenge!? :cheers: LMMFAO!!


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I ain't about to get in the middle of this ******'n match. I've got 6 reels, all inshore. that have PP on them. On my offshore reels, 65# on up I use tuf-line xp and that's what I've got confidence in. About my only complaint with PP is the coating on it when it's new. I don't care for it. Tuf-line doesn't have it. BTW, I have two questions. 1) Is all of PP solid a 4 carrier and 2) Is PP ever gonna come out with a metered or and indicator line.

I'm out a here, Ya'll can go back to yer fuss'n now......


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> I like Crown:brew2:. Wanna Challenge!? :cheers: LMMFAO!!


Aint that the truth, yall want to know how much he likes Crown?
When I got my Core from him he included a Crown bag as a reel cover!!!! lol!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

BMTAngler said:


> Aint that the truth, yall want to know how much he likes Crown?
> When I got my Core from him he included a Crown bag as a reel cover!!!! lol!


 That's how I rate the reel.. I average between 2 to 3 crown drinks per reel in a 3 hr period. If it goes over I have to charge more for the repair..lol To replace the crown consumed..LMMAO! You get to a 5 scotch reel that's one jacked up reel..Not to mention you'll prolly have parts missing!!!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Dipsay said:


> You get to a 5 scotch reel that's one jacked up reel..Not to mention you'll prolly have parts missing!!!!! Hahahaha!


:rotfl::rotfl:

Similar story -

Friend: "How come that reel doesn't have a clicker anymore?"

Me: "Quality issue on the rebuild this winter. It must have been a cold night!" :cheers:


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Dipsay said:


> That's how I rate the reel.. I average between 2 to 3 crown drinks per reel in a 3 hr period. If it goes over I have to charge more for the repair..lol To replace the crown consumed..LMMAO! You get to a 5 scotch reel that's one jacked up reel..Not to mention you'll prolly have parts missing!!!!! Hahahaha!


Ah hahahahaha!


----------



## HookedonReds (Mar 31, 2007)

*Respect. . . .*



ethan said:


> I never said he didnt know his stuff just saying it is funny how he questions my age. Most of the people on hear fish once or twice a year and come on here and tell storys about that one time. They also go with guides every time they go so congrads you can follow a guy who knows what hes doing and do what he tells you. Thats not fishing thats school when you can go by your self thats when you know your doing ok. so go head and say what display says, so he knows his stuff and his advice is good but for most of the rest of yall it sounds like a bunch of copy cats. Let form our own opinions here just b/c you read it dose not make it true. and the guy with the most green dots behind his name just means he spends more time on here than on the water.... See ya on the water for the rest of yall have fun teaming up on this post. Its fun making all these washed up oldeys mad.


And me without my popcorn. . . guess I will have to start in on the duds. . . 

Its good to see a Bad post attempt to be positive and school up a newcomer. I hate flaming type posts and this one has all the markings of a learning experience for Ethan. 

Definition of "Ole' Timer" is: Someone who has been there and done that. . . 
Definition of Immature" is: Someone who lets their alligator mouth overload their humming bird butt. . . .
Definition of Maturity is: Someone who learns from their mistakes. . . 

I know Dipsay ( I don't have to call him Mr.) and he is a character. He has always been helpful , honest, and will give you the shirt off his back if you ask him for it, and a riot to fish with. He has even performed emergency reel repair wading in the water at Pelican Island. You can almost always come back with fish and good story of fishing with Dipsay. He has seen me hook up of fish I could not turn with PP (or any other brand)at HIS Island.

I like PP and am trying Cabella's Ripcord, and Suffix, I have not made up my mind yet, but casting braided line with one of Dipsay's rebuilds of my reel is always a blast.

Moral of the story, Apologize, and all will probably be forgiven, if not, change your screen name, cuz' you will be labeled for life!

PS: I would not fall for the flounder challenge with him. . . .


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

*Hit the Nail on the Head Bo!*



Bocephus said:


> You might have caught some fish, used different kinds of braid, etc...accomplished a bit in your young life.
> 
> But what comes across to me in your posts is a lack of respect for your elders, and a lack of maturity.
> 
> ...


Good Post Bo!

I would highly recommend 100% Texans spooling method. Works Like a Champ!

Slurp


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Dipsay said:


> I like Crown:brew2:. Wanna Challenge!? :cheers: LMMFAO!!


I needed a day to condition myself....Im a CR lover myself...I think I will challenge thee...:brew2:...I challenge you to buy the Crown...I will bring the shot glasses...lol.... Ohh " Display " ooppss! I mean Dispay..:rotfl:...It's on Brotha...


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

ANYBDYHERE said:


> I needed a day to condition myself....Im a CR lover myself...I think I will challenge thee...:brew2:...I challenge you to buy the Crown...I will bring the shot glasses...lol.... Ohh " Display " ooppss! I mean Dispay..:rotfl:...It's on Brotha...


 Crown shots at 10 paces? Hmm, after the first 5 I'll be calling myself "Display"!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I hate when 50 and 51 year olds think of themselves as 'old'. They are just getting better. I'm better already.....and hope to stay that way. LOL
Have fun and keep the Crown flowin'!


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I've tried them both extensively and prefer PP. It is a little more difficult when new, but a couple of hours of fishing takes care of that. As for durability, I can't tell any difference. I change the line yearly when I have my reels cleaned.

The main advantage with PP is that it holds a knot much better. Particularly an Albright in the braid to flouro connection. In a year of using Suffix, I have had more knot failures than in 3+ years of using PP. More wraps in the Suffix mostly (but not completely) has solved that problem, but it makes the knot bigger than it needs to be.

Also, when the Suffix is new, the die bleeds off the line and turns my thumb green for two or three days.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Fishin Fast said:


> Suffix is too limp, it wraps around my rod tip too much, the knots slip more, its more expensive, it dives into the spool, and casts shorter.
> 
> POWER PRO!!


YEP !!!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow gone for a week and I see this. I'm not mad. People have the right to their opinion. I just wish he would have gone about it differently. He said he is young and there are lots of you supporting our products. I will be in Houston this weekend. He can come to FTU on Saturday and talk to me about it in person if he likes. I can show him the way of Power Pro...by force if needed. :biggrin: 

I apppreciate all the support!


----------

